# changing to milk for hungrier babies and reflux?



## leanne-c (Sep 30, 2004)

Hi Janette,
Our Daughter is 9 wks old and feeds on c+g premium, usually 4-5 oz, 3-4 hrly. For the last 2 days she is wanting to feed 2hrly. ive tried to increase her bottles but she doesnt want it, it just makes her sick.
Do you think its worth trying the milk for hungrier babies? If so should i introduce it into the feed a scoop at a time or just give her a full feed.
Also she has been having choking episodes for 10 days which doctor thinks could be reflux. any suggestions on how we can  help this as she tends to do it at night, it is waking her and frightning her and we cant sleep as we are worried she will choke.
Thanks
Leanne xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Leanne

It could be a growth spurt so hold fire on the change over for a few more days. Also, smaller and more frequent feeds are digested quicker and can help reduce the risk of reflux. 

Re reflux- ask your gp to prescribe infant gavison..it works wonders. You can also get it over the counter but can work out expensive.

Keep your baby upright for at minimum of 30 minutes after feeds as gravity helps the milk to be digested (as does raising your babys cot head while sleeping).

Comfort and  cuddle your baby in an upright position can also help with both the gravity and reducing your dd crying which can itself aggravate reflux. Also try kangeroo care (lie your dd naked -except her nappy!- on your naked chest- place a blanket over her back to keep her warm). This skin to skin contact will help to relax her. Baby massage can also help.

Also, try using a dummy as the action of sucking a dummy increases saliva production. Saliva can help to neutralise acid as it comes back up from the stomach. 

Hope this helps

Jxx


----------

